# Which A-Class with an End Washroom?



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

I found an A-Class Hymer with an End Washroom, but now I can't find it again :S Can anyone tell me the model number for this layout?

Much appreciated!


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Pages 62 and 63

http://www.hymer.com/medien/pdf/1251445655-Broschuere_Hymer_Integriert_D_opti.pdf

tony


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

GEMMY said:


> Pages 62 and 63
> 
> http://www.hymer.com/medien/pdf/1251445655-Broschuere_Hymer_Integriert_D_opti.pdf
> 
> tony


Thank's Tony! However it doesn't list a model with the bathroom that runs straight across the back and I'm SURE I saw one. I suspect it was maybe an unpopular model as there weren't many on mobile.de when I was looking?


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Sorry, didn't realise you wanted a full transverse washroom, what sort of age were you after?

tony


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

GEMMY said:


> Sorry, didn't realise you wanted a full transverse washroom, what sort of age were you after?


Age wasn't a really a consideration (but as new as possible if it makes a difference). Haven't quite got my head around all the Hymer model numbers yet!


----------



## speedytincan (Dec 22, 2005)

Have you looked at a Frankia the I640sd and I680sd, sd models are end bathroom.


----------



## Baron1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Hi Addie,
I think the model you're after is the Hymer B564 circa 2002-5 (possibly later).
They also made for a short while the "Lionheart B564" which was a right hand drive model with, unusually for Hymer, a complete RHD layout, ie, with the habitation door on the nearside as per British vans. 
Take a look at this link, it lists a lot of the catalogues for Hymers for quite a few years.

http://www.hymerclubitalia.it/cataloghi_hymer.htm

If you open the 2004 catalogue then "B klasse" and go to page 84 the two layouts for the B564 are shown (one with dinette and the other with the "L" shaped lounge).

Hope this helps
Mel.


----------



## margrae (Jul 12, 2009)

Hi

The model is a B564, I have one and it is very spacious, the bathroom/dressing room is fab. 

Margaret


----------



## ned (Dec 12, 2006)

*hymer*

Hi,

Another model to look at is the mercedes based Hymer S650. This van has style in abudance. I know bwcause we have one. However, there are three different front of house layouts you will need to consider them carefully as they individually work in different ways. The vans are superb inside with full length freezer/fridge, three different heating systems and the merc is sprintshift and works very well.

Cheers............... Ned


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

Our 999M Rapido has the shower and toilet across the back end.


----------



## Seeker (Dec 26, 2005)

Yep, we have the B564 and agree with Margaret, the bathroom/dressing room is fab.
H


----------

